

Zero to Million: Acquiring customers & building a brand on a shoe-string budget - meattle
http://blog.shareaholic.com/2011/04/zero-to-million-acquiring-customers-and-building-a-brand-and-on-shoe-string-budget/

======
wsu718
Great preso on user acquisition with real numbers.

------
desdemona
I love shareaholic! LOVE!

